# Esthetics vs. Cosmetology



## Plm5027 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am new to the boards I have a quick question. I want to learn about makeup but I don't know what I should do. I'm in PA so there are no makeup schools just cosmetology schools. I know cosmetology teaches hair, makeup, skin, and nails, but I don't really want to learn how to do hair, well maybe for myself. I really want to learn makeup and skin so I can maybe work in a salon or spa and also freelance. I need to know does the esthetics curriculum really teach a lot of makeup? or should I just save and attend a makeup school? By the way I was thinking of attending an Aveda institute anyone have any advice? Thanks.


----------



## BJ1077 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just recently graduated esthetics in NJ, and finding a job has been difficult in this field.  Most salons, I have found, want you to either have experience or have a massage therapy cert/license as well.  In my course we had maybe 2 weeks of makeup theory/practical, b/c that's what I went in for as well.  I am actually in the process of going back to school for my cosmetology license b/c there is more options with that license vs only being able to do skin. HTH.


----------



## Plm5027 (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks for the info.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 2, 2008)

first you need to know if you are required to be licensed/certified to do makeup in your state.  some states require it.  mine doesn't, so when i went to esthetics school, makeup was only covered as to what products were best for what skin type.  if licensing is required, it may be covered more in esthetic training.  check with your state board to see what is required, and then contact local beauty colleges and find out how indepth makeup is covered in the course.


----------



## Plm5027 (Mar 2, 2008)

Now I know I need to be licensed in my state to be a makeup artist. (checked the state board) I would need 300 hours of esthetics, I'm in to skin care but the whole waxing thing I don't know if it' s for me.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Plm5027* 

 
_Hello everyone, I am new to the boards I have a quick question. I want to learn about makeup but I don't know what I should do. I'm in PA so there are no makeup schools just cosmetology schools. I know cosmetology teaches hair, makeup, skin, and nails, but I don't really want to learn how to do hair, well maybe for myself. I really want to learn makeup and skin so I can maybe work in a salon or spa and also freelance. I need to know does the esthetics curriculum really teach a lot of makeup? or should I just save and attend a makeup school? By the way I was thinking of attending an Aveda institute anyone have any advice? Thanks._

 
I was thinking exactly like you,  before I enrolled into my academy, I too didn't want to do hair, but later learnt (at all interviews with the schools around me) that if you wanted to do freelance, doing hair is an advantage. Learning about hair obviously wouldn't be indepth as what a hairdresser/stylist will learn, so maybe you shouldn't skip it.


----------

